# Solved: Help with CSS validation errors



## Lulu01 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi

I've just run a CSS validation check on my first ever website and received the following errors in the SpryAssets/Spry/SpryMenuBarHorizontal file (which I didn't write, apart from 1 line):

ul.MenuBarHorizontal - Property zoom doesn't exist : 1. The CSS code it refers to is:


```
ul.MenuBarHorizontal
{
 margin: 0;
 padding: 0;  
 list-style-type: none;
 font-size: 100%;
 cursor: default;
 width: auto;
 zoom: 1;  /* added as per Missing Manual, IE6 fix. */
```
The next batch all refer to the same file:
ul.MenuBarHorizontal iframe - attempt to find a semi-colon before the property name. add it 
ul.MenuBarHorizontal iframe - Parse Error null 
ul.MenuBarHorizontal iframe - Property opacity doesn't exist in CSS level 2.1 but exists in [css3] : 0.1 
ul.MenuBarHorizontal iframe - Parse Error 0.1); 
ul.MenuBarHorizontal iframe - Parse Error }

Here's the code:

```
/* HACK FOR IE: to make sure the sub menus show above form controls, we underlay each submenu with an iframe */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal iframe
{
 position: absolute;
 z-index: 1010;
 filter:alpha(opacity:0.1);
}
```
Can someone advise what the errors mean and what, if anything, I can/should do?

Many thanks.


----------



## bkmgy (Feb 4, 2012)

This CSS is actually a fix for Internet Explorer. 
Validation measures compliance to standards rather than correct functionality. In other words, they are not "errors" but rather areas where they do not comply.

There are many proprietary properties that are not compliant but do work in the browser.
My personal opinion is, if it works you can safely ignore the error unless you are very particular about compliance.


----------



## Lulu01 (Mar 19, 2009)

Excellent, thanks very much for your post bkmgy. It looks fine in the browser and they are the only 'errors' I had so I can live with that.


----------

